# Norther Utah



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Any one come down out of the mountains with news?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

There are 24 or 25 dogs back in the Open water marks, I do not have the numbers, sorry.

9 dogs back for the Amatuer water marks: 3, 7, 8, 10, 11, 15, 22, 29, 31

Qual had finished, but the results had not been announced when we left.

Derby was running water marks - not sure if it was the 3rd of 4th series when we left.

FOM


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Go get um Lanie and Bullet


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

Good for you Lainee

Now it's time to close the deal.


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

Derby results?


----------



## Marv Baumer (Aug 4, 2003)

Just heard that 

LAINEE AND BULLET WON THE AMATEUR !!!!!!

Good things happen to good people.


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Congrats Lainee and Bullet, really cool!


----------



## JeffLusk (Oct 23, 2007)

Marv Baumer said:


> Just heard that
> 
> LAINEE AND BULLET WON THE AMATEUR !!!!!!
> 
> Good things happen to good people.


SWEEET!!!!!!!!!!! good job lainee!!!


----------



## Aaron Homburg (Sep 23, 2005)

Way to go Lainee and Bullett!!!!

Aaron


----------



## Andy Carlson (Jan 3, 2003)

Just talked to Lainee and here are the results from the AM:

1st # 8 Bullet and Lainee

2nd # 15 Chad/Steve Bechtel

3rd # 29 Odie/Linda Erwin

4th # 11 Missy/ Ernie Erwin

RJ # 3

JAMs # 10,22,31

I apologize if I spelled anyone's name incorrectly.

A HUGE congratulations to Lainee and Bullet!!!!!!!

We are proud of you!!

Andy and Bullet's Momma Briezy


----------



## Paula Richard (Jun 18, 2004)

That's great! CONGRATULATIONS!!!!! 

Paula


----------



## Debbie (Jun 26, 2003)

Wonderful news.

Had to be that late night "good luck" wish last night that did the trick.

Debbie


----------



## MikeBoley (Dec 26, 2003)

Whoop!!!
Good for Bullet and Lainee.


----------



## 2tall (Oct 11, 2006)

OH MY GOD LAINEE AND BULLETT!!!!!!! That is absolutely fantastic. I swear the tears are rolling down my face because I know what you have put into this. I'll have a couple of toast to the pair of you tonight!


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Way to go Lainee!!

Any other results?


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

*Good Going Bullet!!!!*

*Lainee Too!!!!*


----------



## Jason E. (Sep 9, 2004)

Congrats Lainee


----------



## frontier (Nov 3, 2003)

Congratulations!


----------



## Susan (Jun 10, 2003)

Congratulations to Lainee and Bullet!!!!!!!

Here are a few more results. Hope they are accurate. Tom Cox won the Qual with his male chessie! Mark Henry won the Derby(not sure which dog). Arnie Erwin got 2nd in the Derby with Keno. The Erwin's Missy also got 3rd in the Open along with her 3rd in the Am. And Keno got 2nd in the Derby.

--Susan


----------



## John Norris (Feb 25, 2004)

Susan said:


> Congratulations to Lainee and Bullet!!!!!!!
> 
> Here are a few more results. Hope they are accurate. Tom Cox won the Qual with his male chessie! Mark Henry won the Derby(not sure which dog). Arnie Erwin got 2nd in the Derby with Keno. The Erwin's Missy also got 3rd in the Open along with her 3rd in the Am. And Keno got 2nd in the Derby.
> 
> --Susan


Congrats to Tom Cox. "Nate" is a little over 2yrs old and he went 3 series in the AM too.


----------



## kjrice (May 19, 2003)

Congrats Lainee and Bullett. Congrats to Arnie and Linda with Oatie, Missy, and Keno.


----------



## Judi Carter (Mar 21, 2005)

FABULOUS NEWS. We are thrilled for you Laniee...no one deserves it more than the two of you...and we must give some credit to your birdboy, David. I guarantee it will be the shortest drive home of your life!!! Enjoy every minute of it.


----------



## MKaty Gutermuth (Aug 17, 2004)

Way to go Lainee and Bullett!!!!
Katie G,.


----------



## Old School Labs (May 17, 2006)

It was jsut a matter of time, good for Lainee, and a good job by Butlett.


----------



## Lance-CO (Jan 10, 2003)

Way to GO Bullet and Lainee!!! AFC is just around the corner.

Angelo


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

That'a Girl Lainee!!!!! Good on you and Bullet. You've made all of us proud... Doesn't hurt that David throws a great duck and Mark Edwards is your trainer and coach!!!

Kudos,

Angie


----------



## Russ (Jan 3, 2003)

Congratulations Lainee:lol::lol: 

Also a great day for the Erwins with Missy, Oatie and Keno and good work for Tom Cox


----------



## Moosetogooseranch (Jan 19, 2008)

Anyone have Open results?


----------



## Josh Conrad (Jul 3, 2005)

Big Congrats to Lainee and Bullett. Also to Steve Bechtel with Chad they are having a wonderful year. 

Arnie and Linda have also had a spectacular season so far.


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks everyone, still can't believe I have an AA blue ribbon to hang on the wall! 

A very special thanks to my husband and the world's best bird boy as far as I'm concerned - he makes Team Bullet complete!

Thanks to Mark Edwards for helping us in the training department, sure wished he could of seen Bullet run.

Thanks to Dave Rorem and his seminars, they have helped me a TON.

The Northern Utah club did a great job, things flowed nicely, the grounds looked great - thanks!

High on Cloud Nine Still,

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow, I love it when I am right, told you that you would get there, congrats again, nothing like a blue.


----------



## Boondux (Feb 10, 2006)

Congrats Lainee! That's awesome!


----------



## dr_dog_guy (May 25, 2003)

Congratulations, Lainee! That must be the best feeling in the world!


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Congrats Team Erwin ....Arnie and Linda you two are having a great spring


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 15, 2004)

Congratulations! I bet you did not call him “Buttlet” last night. 
We want to read more of Buttlet chronicles. Way to go.


----------



## Barb/x2crr (Oct 18, 2005)

I don't have all the derby jams sorry,

First Place - 1 Bigwoods Rip and Tear Mark Henry 
Second - 6 Suncrest Quinoa Arnold & Linda Erwin 
Third - 12 Levi's Little Angel Kerri Payne handled by Bill Totton
Fourth - 10 Bigwoods Whats up Doc Mark Henry 
RJ - 9 Ecstasy's Fancy Pants Barbara Young handled by Laura Nordberg 
Jam - 11 Hillbilly Deluxe Justin Askerlund 

Congrates to Mark for a Great Weekend. 

Good Job Kerri and John. That's 6 for 6 for Spirit and 7 derby points!! Also to Justin and Honky for their Jam way to start off your derby carreer. Very proud of the Levi pups!


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

Congrats to Mark H as well. Looks like he is having a good year with those young dogs sired by Shaq and out of one of Mark's nice females. .

Barb, it sounds like Levi's pups are doing well too, congrats. Laura congrats on the RJ.


----------



## Tatyana (Nov 6, 2007)

Congrats, Lainee and Bullet!!! I wish I was there. Are you going to be back to our trials in July/August?


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Tatyana said:


> Congrats, Lainee and Bullet!!! I wish I was there. Are you going to be back to our trials in July/August?


Both of the trials conflict with the "local" trials here in CO, but......

But we will see....

Lainee, Flash and Bullet


----------

